# Sorry, another Azureus sex ID help thread.



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello everyone. So I've had these 3 Azureus for a while(a little over a year and a half and are all from the same batch ). Last night I noticed a little bit of rough housing that might mean it's time to split these up. Here are the pics. In all of the ones with 2 frogs, the frog further to the left is the same one. And the one on the right is either one or the other of the other two. You can tell them apart by the dots on the forehead. I'll try to label them anyway. Any help would be great. 

fyi, my guess is the frog on the left "female", she is bigger than the other two. The others male? From what I saw the one labeled "2 dots" is the one not fitting in. I read agression is mostly between females though, would this scenario cause agression too if in fact I have 2 males and 1 female?
Also, I believe I have heard calling from the one labeled "2 dots" but the calling stops when I go to check who it is. The call is really low, barely audible.

p.s I'm really not trying to breed these, if I take the female out of the mix is there a chance the males will get along? If not I'll just get rid of two and find a mate for the one left.

Sorry for the long post!


"female" and "uni-dot" 1









"female" and "uni-dot" 2









"female" and "uni-dot" 3









"female" and "2 dots" 1









"female" and "2 dots" profile









"female"









"uni-dot"









"2 dots"


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

well, the frogs seem a bit skinny to me, but this one is kinda tough for me, If I had to give you an answer Id say 3 females. The first 2 look female for sure to me, the last one Im kinda on the fence about.


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

I agree that the frogs are a bit skinny. I would increase the amount of food you are currently giving them or supplement with an addition food source. Rice flour beetles, bean beetles, etc. As far as sexing them I would say you have 1.2 with "two dots" being the male.

Good luck with them


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I would say 3 females from what it looks like.. And the 2 dots does look insanely thin.. I know its already been said so I wont badger to much. Up the feeding. These frogs are pigs but they know when enough is enough. I feed our trio of azureus heavily and there are easily flies in there viv 1 or 2 days after feeding.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think 'female' and '2 dots' are male and the rest female. You should split them up. They look thin and I'm thinking it's due to aggression in the tank.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

2 dots may be a male,the other two seem female...I would recommend splitting them up individually for a month or two, feeding more, and monitoring there eating. They don't look like the're sick, but there may be some serious intimidation going on in that tank. How often do you feed and about how many flies per frog? Do you use supplements, if so which?

Tommy


----------



## RikRok (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks everyone. Yeah, 2 dots is the one i see a bit skinny. They have been split up as of five minutes ago. If he IS the lone male any ideas why he would be the one stressed out? 

They are fed every other day or until most of the flies are done. They plump up when they eat and then they thin out a bit. Altough the pics do seem to show them a bit thinner than in real life, im guessig because of the shadows. I will try fatting them up a bit since most so far have shown concern. Although based on some threads i have read what is considered "healthy" in the hobby is actually "overweight" for lack of better words. But I appreciate the feedback.

They are suplemented with repashy calcium plus every feeding and repashy vitamin A once a month. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

I agree completely about frogs being too fat in the hobby, but it seems like if a fat frog gets 'sick' it has more time to recover vs a frog without the mass...lately I've been keeping them a little fat to promote growth spurts into adulthood. 

Anyways....The stress (if it is stress related) could be from perhaps if one of the others is a male. Or... I see males try their best to avoid an interested female at times, I could only imagine how hard it would be for him if there was two girls after him  Or...maybe there is 3 girls and she's the weakest link.

Either way, sounds like you got the right idea over there. Good luck!


----------

